

Our YC Interview Demo - we just launched it - blader
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?api_key=ac434b27ff9de7e3ae41944571c91e34
So our team wanted to start on a new app after we got the interview notice, and we decided to launch it today. We'd love to get your feedback on it before PG grills us.
======
rms
On the buy page, I would prefer if you don't redirect me to the profile of the
pet I just bought. It would be a much faster interface if I could just keep
buying. Also, I can buy a pet I already own from the "Steal this pet" button
on my profile.

The game itself is oddly compelling, especially for a game where the mechanics
haven't quite been sorted out.

~~~
blader
I would too. It was just quick a dirty to do it that way. We'll definitely be
changing that very soon.

------
sharpshoot
Ok some feedback

1) The scrolling back and forth to buy one pet is annoying. I want a shopping
basket for buying pets 2) You could be way more aggresive with my minifeed.
Saying Sumon has bought Irra K as a pet in my minifeed would be awesome for
virality 3) Where is the box within my profile? It would be cool to see what
pets i owned in my profile widget. Then have a link saying buy them back and
make cash! That would get people adding this app.

Its a good start - and having a celebdaq equivalent for facebook would be
awesome. Study fluff friends for some more inspiration.

~~~
blader
Hm the profile box should be there .... we'll take a look.

Minifeed stories are coming, couldn't fit that in to our schedule on time.

------
daniel-cussen
Selling friends--hilarious concept.

------
blader
So our team wanted to start on a new app after we got the interview notice,
and we decided to launch it today. We'd love to get your feedback on it before
PG grills us.

------
brianr
Can you add a search feature to the "Find Pets" page? Paging through 60 pages
of friends isn't exactly my idea of fun...

I think you should be able to use one of the built in fb:friend-selectors with
some ajax to make it pretty slick.

~~~
blader
Yeah that's coming. Took longer expected to deploy so we couldn't get
everything in in time.

------
waleedka
Great idea. And, unlike most Facebook Apps, it has potential for continued use
after the first time. Best of luck.

~~~
blader
Thanks, we tried to make it as fun as possible (and as quick to develop as
possible!)

Although news.yc is really upsetting the gender ratio right now =)

------
sharpshoot
Who wants to buy trevor blackwell off me?

------
matth
You applied to YC, or got the interview?

~~~
blader
We're interviewees.

~~~
matth
Note: This is going to come across crappy, but please don't take it that way.
I'm actually curious.

Care to share anymore of your ultimate goal? From the outset, I don't see
anything too compelling, and I didn't really expect YC to jump on the Facebook
App train. Is there more to it that you're holding back on for now?

~~~
blader
Yeah I totally understand. This app is pretty tangential to what we're doing,
but I think it's too early to talk about that. Our goal was to see if we can
design, develop, and launch a Facebook application in a week.

~~~
mrtron
I like the sounds of that approach.

Could be a good opportunity to get your team working together, learn from some
small mistakes, etc.

------
alaskamiller
This makes me so sad. Sour grapes.

~~~
blader
This isn't what we applied with, if it makes you feel any better.

